# mit openoffice erstellte tabelle in der konsole anschauen ?

## pieter_parker

das ist eine mit oo erstellte tabelle, wie laesst sich diese in der konsole im nichtgrafischen anschauen ?

woran koennte es liegen das wenn ich in einer tabelle eine nr die zb. mit 0 beginnt einfuege oo mir immer die 0 wegmacht ?

----------

## schachti

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das ist eine mit oo erstellte tabelle, wie laesst sich diese in der konsole im nichtgrafischen anschauen ?

 

Wenn Du das neue Dokumentenformat verwendest: Datei mit unzip entpacken und die Datei content.xml mit einem XML-Viewer Deiner Wahl öffnen.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> woran koennte es liegen das wenn ich in einer tabelle eine nr die zb. mit 0 beginnt einfuege oo mir immer die 0 wegmacht ?

 

Daran, dass führende Nullen redundant sind. Willst Du sie unbedingt haben, musst Du das über das Format der Zelle regeln.

----------

